# john deere 180



## bobwhite (Jan 10, 2012)

paid 20 bucks for this piece of scrap.no mower deck,no ignition switch...etc

motor turns over by hand which is a good thing...have a switch ordered.
I have no idea what year this is.The frame tag is missing.I thought it would
be a fun project to tinker on..My biggest problem,is the wireing from the
switch appears to be messed up.there are some that I have no idea
where they go or what they do.Maybe nothing..I knoiw some go to the missing
mowerdeck..I was wondering if anyone here has this tractor and would be willing
to share some pictures of the wireing on the starter side.It has engine fc540v-B800


----------



## bobwhite (Jan 10, 2012)

*pictures of 180*

hope this works


----------

